# Zorro pictures



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I took a few pictures of Zorro before he goes back to is owners tonight. He is such a sweet dog and it was fun having him for a week. This is ADBA GR CH Zorro








I think he saw he chicken coop! lol
















happy boy!
















He got the zoomies!


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

awesome pics lisa....i love the happy boy pic that was funny..


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

He is nice. Cant wait to see the pups.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

performanceknls said:


>


:rofl: wonder why he looks so dang happy? xD I think we all know why........LOL!

he is so handsome!!!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

RileyRoo said:


> :rofl: wonder why he looks so dang happy? xD I think we all know why........LOL!
> 
> he is so handsome!!!


someone got some booty, someone got some booty! lol


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Very CUTE!


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

He is a good looking boy. I love his grin, he looks satisfied


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

awww he's adorable!!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> someone got some booty, someone got some booty! lol


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

That fourth pic is just to dang funny! LMAO at that one!!!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG great pics I love that smile he's way too cute


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

he's a beautiful boy


----------



## Isis (Jan 2, 2010)

Aha! That smile is priceless


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

He is handsome ......
Loll that smile ........ PRICELESS !!


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

*Words can not describe...*

... but I sure as h*ll will try. Performance, you are the major reason why I joined this forum in the first place. I was told about GOPITBULL.com by a member, and after coming here for the first time, I was in awe of the photos that you provided. These dogs you display are, in my opinion ( and I'm sure many others' ) a true example of the aesthetics and athleticism that any owner should strive for. Gorgeous, healthy, athletic, agile ( from the looks of the photos). A perfect example of the breed.

My name is Oscar, I'm from NYC and a new member, and I look forward to picking your brain in the future if you would let me. Thank you for the inspiration, and if you need anything here in NYC, let me know. I came here to not only learn and share, but to offer my help to all members.

My pride and joy is Nina, 14 weeks, blue nose. White socks, white breast.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh Lisa he is gorgeous, and we all know why he's happy, Oz said it perfectly, ;D


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

RileyRoo said:


> :rofl: wonder why he looks so dang happy? xD I think we all know why........LOL!
> 
> he is so handsome!!!


Ha! I know I was going to say something about why hes has that smile on his face but I didn't want to be crude. Yes he had a week satisfaction and is now ready to go back home! lol



NinaThePitbull said:


> ... but I sure as hell will try. Performance, you are the major reason why I joined this forum in the first place. I was told about GOPITBULL.com by a member, and after coming here for the first time, I was in awe of the photos that you provided. These dogs you display are, in my opinion ( and I'm sure many others' ) a true example of the aesthetics and athleticism that any owner should strive for. Gorgeous, healthy, athletic, agile ( from the looks of the photos). A perfect example of the breed.
> 
> My name is Oscar, I'm from NYC and a new member, and I look forward to picking your brain in the future if you would let me. Thank you for the inspiration, and if you need anything here in NYC, let me know. I came here to not only learn and share, but to offer my help to all members.
> 
> My pride and joy is Nina, 14 weeks, blue nose. White socks, white breast.


Thank you and welcome to the forum! I cannot take credit for this fine dog in the photos but I did have the pleasure of breeding him to Siren. I have many types of dogs at my house from many different bloodlines and I am proud of every dog we own. I am fortunate enough to run my own business so I can work from home and work with the dogs all day. They really keep us busy and I try to compete in many sports with several dogs because I love to show what our breed can do. So thank you for the nice compliments and again welcome to the site.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I am super exited about these puppies. I am gonna die waiting!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

i can't wait for puppy pictures


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> Ha! I know I was going to say something about why hes has that smile on his face but I didn't want to be crude. Yes he had a week satisfaction and is now ready to go back home! lol


bahahaha, I had to be the crude one here! xDDDDDD 
I loved that face, he is such a character! just by looking at his pics I bet he is a goofball.

I can't wait to see those pups! I am jealous!!!!!!! I could only dream of having a pup like that.


----------

